# Wild fire risk



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If there was a SHTF situation when weather conditions were so dry like now in the west, there would be huge wide spread wild fires. Many people would go "to the mountains" to camp and "live off the land". Everyone would have camp fires and cooking fires and boil water fires. And many would not have the skills to build fires correctly and put them out correctly. There would be awful fires that killed many many people. It is hard to imagine the hundreds or thousands of square miles that would burn.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*You are so right!*



hiwall said:


> If there was a SHTF situation when weather conditions were so dry like now in the west, there would be huge wide spread wild fires. Many people would go "to the mountains" to camp and "live off the land". Everyone would have camp fires and cooking fires and boil water fires. And many would not have the skills to build fires correctly and put them out correctly. There would be awful fires that killed many many people. It is hard to imagine the hundreds or thousands of square miles that would burn.


10 years ago a forest ranger started a huge fire when she tried to burn up a note relative to her pending divorce. She did about 7 years for that.

A Dakota fire hole would certainly be the best way to have a fire and to keep it contained. The wind blows incessantly in the Dakotas and the fire hole makes so much sense to me.

Did you know that the most productive wind farm in the U.S. is in South Dakota. It is built in a county that is not necessarily the windiest, but has a good infrastructure for harnassing the power from the wind. They have been known to have incredible prairie fires in the Dakotas.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

It is windy there because Wyoming is your neighbor.
Those on here that have cabins or summer homes or whatever off in the country remember to have a (big) fire defensive space around your home.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

You could have large parts of entire states burn after the collapse.

Here's an interesting map:

http://www.windpoweringamerica.gov/pdfs/wind_maps/us_windmap_80meters.pdf

It shows average wind speed at an altitude of 80 meters. It's probably safe to say that it's a good indicator of wind speed at ground level too. Now here's the scary part: the areas with the highest winds are some of the areas with the lowest rainfall too.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Not only rural areas but cities and towns also. If there is rioting there will be fires and if there is no one to fight the fires they will have to burn themselves out. Rural fires will burn into the towns and town fires will start the countryside on fire. We could see 25% or more of the US burn and other countries will be in the same boat. It will be devastating.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

We are expecting 10,000 plus Rainbow campers in Cherokee NF through the July 4th weekend, we are very dry, my horses are grazing in my yard as I write this. Locals are concerned that with the Rainbow get together, there may be a very good chance of fires getting loose in the NF. They are cooking on outdoor fires, the feds have already given $25,000.00 to local EMS to provide services and police patrols. The final tally will be higher than the 25 already paid, and we, the locals, will probably have to eat the outstanding balance. I don't mind the gathering, they should and do have the freedom to meet, just don't want any damage, I have to live here after they leave.


----------

